# Not detecting ps2 mouse virtual pc fine in livecd (Solved)

## jrudy66606

Okay, I'm running Microsoft virtual PC 2007.  I am on a KVM.  The livecd works great and detects the mouse as a TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint and puts it on /dev/input/mice.  There is also a /dev/input/mouse0 while running the livecd.  However when I boot into my kernel I don't get a mouse. I do have a /dev/psaux and a /dev/input/mice (no /dev/input/mouse0). When I do a cat on either one of those nothing happens.  I have ps2 and legacy support enabled in my kernel.  I have researched and researched this and just can't seem to get it to work.  Here are a combined list of information from teching this issu:

```
dmesg | grep serio
```

I get: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq1

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

I get no mention of mouse, just a keyboard

```
dmesg | grep mouse
```

I get: mice: PS/@ mouse device common for all mice

I've tried installing ps/2 support as module and running a modprobe psmouse after boot, still no good.  Whey does livecd detect my mouse without any problems but I can't do it in my kernel.  Argh.Last edited by jrudy66606 on Wed Mar 14, 2007 2:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## serge.2k

Although I don't have any experience with virtual pc, but I think you might be using an incorrect driver for that mouse. The lack of /dev/input/mouse0 says that either no driver is loaded, or the loaded driver refused to talk to your mouse. If the live cd detects your mouse properly, then boot it up and do lsmod. Check to see if there's any mouse drivers loaded other than the standard ps/2 one. You could also check the live cd's dmesg for clues.

Good luck!

----------

## jrudy66606

One thing I noticed different between the live cd and the normal boot is when I perform a 

```
dmesg | grep serio
```

the live cd has a i8042 Aux Port that is created along with KBD Port.

----------

## jrudy66606

BTW, I'm running 2.6.20. I started with 2.6.19 but wasn't able to get it to work there either.  I am going to try a 2.6.18 kernel and see if it works.

----------

## whig

Others have had this problem, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-543238-highlight-.html

----------

## jrudy66606

Yep, I read that post many times, lol.  The problem actually stems from an issue with the gentoo-sources in 2.6.19 kernel.  Now there is a patch for the 2.6.19 gentoo-sources but it's only supposed to be for r1 through r4 as the problem was supposedly fixed in r5.  However, obviously it hasn't been fixed.

Now I did install an older kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r5) and everything works great! So hopefully they get this fixed in revisions to the 2.6.20 kernel.

----------

## jrudy66606

Noticed that they realeased 2.6.20-r1 today.  I will attempt to download and install and give an update and see if the bug has been fixed.

----------

## digitall2000

hi 

i am the one above that has a similar problem

i am now try different older kernels with genkernel 

and the .config from the minimalCD on my AMDs

  [1]   linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 - now no longer in portage

  [2]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6 - now no longer in portage

both have worked

am trying 2.6.15-r1 and 2.6.16-r13 on another AMD box today

these AMDs are old K-6 @ 400MHz

has 2.6.20-r1 worked for you?

lance

----------

## jrudy66606

I just upgraded to 2.6.20-r2 and it works!  Looks like it was just a problem with the 2.6.19 kernel.  All is good now.  :Smile: 

----------

## digitall2000

cool

i will try that next

one question, how do i update my modules?

i am trying to make an access point so i am particularity

intrested in madwifi and wpa_supplicant

lance

----------

## jrudy66606

Well, you should probably start a new thread, but first you need to make sure you have module support turned on in your kernel.  Then emerge the sofware the has the module and and do a modprobe on it.  If everything works great you can add the kernel module to you kernel_module_autoload file so it's loaded at boot time.

----------

## digitall2000

hey 

i have a couple of threads going without much success

i just tried 2.6.20-r2 against genkernel and no luck on

the AUX pot for the mouse

i am going to delete my old threads and start anew

lance

----------

